# Plumbing invoices and proposal paperwork



## Mega Plumbing (Jan 27, 2011)

Greetings! Does anyone know where to get the best invoices and proposal paperwork from? Besides hiring someone? Im a plumber just starting my business. Any ideas?


----------



## sallycakes (Jan 27, 2011)

*forms*

i get all my forms from nebs if you go on line you will see all the different forms that are already set up and ready to go other than your name and lic# etc, you can either get a stamp or they will put it on your forms


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i made mine up in word....then print them out take them to the UPS store get a bunch of copies so i can hand write my invoices and quotes.....

i do type some stuff up now that people dont own fax machines any more so im forced to use email if i want my money....


----------



## 3 Ts Plumbing (Jan 25, 2011)

We type our own proposals, using quickbooks. Make them print, sign, and date any proposal that will be a contract. Carbon copy service contracts are nice!! If your gonna print your own, cover all your bases! ! Even the obvious, people can be crooks.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

Quickbooks pro for contractor

hands down


----------



## alongston (Dec 30, 2010)

You can use Word, or there is a free invoice system called Intuit Billing Manager. You can create professional looking invoices and also track payment on them.


----------

